# Daddy, how was I born?



## jokensmoken (Jun 14, 2019)

One day, out of nowhere little Billy asks
"Daddy, how was I born"
His dad says "well son, your mom and I first met in a chat room...after many chats I arranged a date via e-mail.and she agreed to meet me in a cyber cafe. 
After some discussion, your mom agreed to accept a download from my hard drive so we went in search of a safe space.
A short time after finding our safe space i was preparing to download when we both realized neither of us had installed a firewall and since it was too late to hit the delete button nine months later we recieved a pop up...that pop up was you.


----------

